# Anyone got a care sheet for Poecilotheria subfusca?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ive googled it and no actual care sheet comes up. 
I usually ask Becky everything, but also want something just to read on them. thanks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here is what my google turned up... i didn't go throught the sites but there may be something there for you... just trying to help.

Poecilotheria subfusca - Google Search


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

its the same but i found some nice pics  ta

ooo they got rainbow feet!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i think that google U.S. is different from google U.K..... is that true?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

couldnt find a care sheet for you but i know this. they pack a bloody bite

thought you might want to read this

Poecilotheria subfusca - Arachnoboards


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

What about this site? I know its in a different language, but its fairly easy to understand :lol2:

www.sklipkani.cz - Poecilotheria_subfusca


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

strange, I cant seem to find anything either!

sorry, i tried!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Keep similair to other pokies, except more on the cold side. Not that it will bare anything to us mere mortals, but thye come from roughly the same high altitudinal area as P smithi.
Basically they will not need any extra heating than what your comfortable in yourself.
They are from a higher altitude than most other pokies.
They come from Sri Lanka, an area around Kandy, and Matale.
Probably best to do a bit of research into the climate around there: victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

As i said to you.. keep cooler (about 70F), humid, arboreal tub, sprayed weekly. Job done.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Watch those fingers


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

the subfusca is coming from me and is a lowland form so they need to be kept at around 27degrees a moist substrate they are also very calm i would say the calmest of all pokies never show any aggerssion , there is 2 forms in the hobby the other is the highland that need temps as low as 10degrees and can take temps below -5 , there has been people crossing the 2 forms so make sure if anyone is buying p subfusca make sure they are kept seperate and you by from a breeder who wont cross the 2 forms ,


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

did you get my pms? just wondered what size crickets you are feeding them and what size tubs they re in atm. it was 16 pounds altogether with postage RMSD isnt it? and the are about an inch big?
thanx

ive also pmed you for your full name and addy for the cheque.


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> did you get my pms? just wondered what size crickets you are feeding them and what size tubs they re in atm. it was 16 pounds altogether with postage RMSD isnt it? and the are about an inch big?
> thanx
> 
> ive also pmed you for your full name and addy for the cheque.[/quote , i did , i will pm you later tonight ,


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

snd geckos said:


> the subfusca is coming from me and is a lowland form so they need to be kept at around 27degrees a moist substrate they are also very calm i would say the calmest of all pokies never show any aggerssion , there is 2 forms in the hobby the other is the highland that need temps as low as 10degrees and can take temps below -5 , there has been people crossing the 2 forms so make sure if anyone is buying p subfusca make sure they are kept seperate and you by from a breeder who wont cross the 2 forms ,


I didn't know the 2 forms had been crossed Simon :censor:
They have successful offspring then... what a shame!!


----------

